# Gentoo und DualCore?

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Rechner langsam alt wird und mir mein gentoo einfach auch ein wenig zu langsam darauf läuft habe ich beschlossen mir einen neuen Pc anzuschaffen.

Leider ist das für einen Schüler mit 30 Taschengeld im Monat doch ein wenig teuer. unglücklich

Mein Vater hat mir aber einen Vorschlag gemacht:

Einen richtig guten PC zusammen zu kaufen.

Wir hatten da so an einen 64bit Dual Core gedacht.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen:

- ob ein Dual Core und noch dazu ein 64bit überhaupt mit gentoo läuft, und wenn ja wie gut (vll. hat da jemand erfahrungen und kann evtl. was berichten)

- zu welchem hersteller man eher gehen sollte. Amd oder Intel. Und welcher spezielle prozessor empfehlenswert ist.

- ob es eine möglichkeit gibt Windows neben Linux laufen zu lassen.

Weil mein Dad Windows nutzt. Hab mal gehört das man das so gut emulieren kann das es ganz normal läuft. Wie geht das was ist das? Wenn das nicht geht kommt wahrscheinlich nur die möglichkeit mit den wechselrahmen in frage, oder habt ihr noch ne andere idee?

Das sind viele Fragen,

leider kenn ich mich momentan in der Hardware Szene überhaupt nicht mehr aus.

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kopernikus

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo Kopernikus,

willkmommen im Forum.

Im großen und ganzen werden alle deine Fragen im Forum schon beantwortet.

Aber mal im Schnellverfahren.

 *kopernikus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ob ein Dual Core und noch dazu ein 64bit überhaupt mit gentoo läuft, und wenn ja wie gut (vll. hat da jemand erfahrungen und kann evtl. was berichten)
> 
> 

 

Funktioniert!

64Bit gibt es noch ein paar Pakete die damit Probleme machen da sie 32Bit sind.

Da kann man aber soweit ich weiß tricksen.

In meinen Anwendungensfällen habe ich nur Server mit 64Bit/Dualcore aufgesetzt.

 *kopernikus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - zu welchem hersteller man eher gehen sollte. Amd oder Intel. Und welcher spezielle prozessor empfehlenswert ist.
> 
> 

 

Das ist wohl eher eine Glaubensfrage.

Ich persönlich nutze AMD da die Stromaufnahme niedriger ist.

Natives 64Bit finde ich auch besser.

 *kopernikus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ob es eine möglichkeit gibt Windows neben Linux laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Weil mein Dad Windows nutzt. Hab mal gehört das man das so gut emulieren kann das es ganz normal läuft. Wie geht das was ist das? Wenn das nicht geht kommt wahrscheinlich nur die möglichkeit mit den wechselrahmen in frage, oder habt ihr noch ne andere idee? 
> ...

 

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. 

Zum einen Linux/Windoof auf verschiedenen Partitionen installieren. und am Grub OS wählen.

VMware, Xen, etc.

Oder in Linux das eine oder andere Win Programm mit Wine nutzen.

Grüße

Bloody

----------

## tuxian

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze AMD da die Stromaufnahme niedriger ist.
> 
> 

 

Schau dir mal die neuen Core 2 Duo an, da kann AMD weder mit Preis, Leistung noch mit dem Stromverbrauch mithalten.

----------

## a.forlorn

Schon war, aber wer kauft sich so etwas überteuert sofort nach dem Erscheinen?  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

Ich würde einfach noch ein wenig warten.

----------

## Edward Nigma

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Schon war, aber wer kauft sich so etwas überteuert sofort nach dem Erscheinen? 

 

Also ca. 350 für einen Conroe (nur CPU) der zur Zeit in fast allen Bereichen den FX62 von AMD schlägt finde ich nicht zu teuer. Zumal der FX62 über 1000 kosten soll.

Hier mal ein ausführlicher Testbericht  :Smile: 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cms/artikel.php?action=show&id=425

----------

## think4urs11

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> - ob ein Dual Core und noch dazu ein 64bit überhaupt mit gentoo läuft, und wenn ja wie gut (vll. hat da jemand erfahrungen und kann evtl. was berichten)

 

Soweit ich weiß bis auf manche Pakete keine Probleme; das meiste läuft ohne Probleme.

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> - zu welchem hersteller man eher gehen sollte. Amd oder Intel. Und welcher spezielle prozessor empfehlenswert ist.

 

Wenn der Preis das wichtigste Kriterium ist eher AMD, wenn die Performance das wichtigste ist die neuen Core2 Duo von Intel.

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> - ob es eine möglichkeit gibt Windows neben Linux laufen zu lassen.

 

Am einfachsten: Dualboot; Win in eine Partition, Gentoo in die andere(n)

Alternativ: VMWare

Ob nun Windows in einer Gentoo-VM oder umgekehrt Gentoo in einer Windows-VM hängt (auch) davon ab wo primär gearbeitet wird. Der VM-Guest hat definitiv ein gutes Stück weniger Leistung.

Alternativ: Xen

Kann (bei einem der ganz neuen AMD/Intel-Proz.) mittels Vanderpool beiden OS 'echte' unabhängige Hardware vorgaukeln; damit habe ich aber (mangels Hardware) noch keine praktische Erfahrung.

----------

## boris64

Was Windowsprogramme(falls man darauf wirklich angewiesen ist)

etc. angeht, empfehle ich nach wie vor eine native Windowspartition.

Die bisherigen Emulationsprogramme sind für vereinzelte Programme

und Tests etc. sicher eine nette Alternative, zum "professionellen"

Einsatz sollte man besser auf ein echtes Windows zurückgreifen.

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze AMD da die Stromaufnahme niedriger ist.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Gibt es dazu eigentlich auch einen verbindlichen (also kein AMD-/Intel-Werbeblatt)

sowie übersichtlichen Benchmark oder ist so eine Aussage nur mal wieder 

dieses "typische" Propaganda-Getöse?

PS: Ich persönlich benutze zur Zeit einen Dualcore Opteron (Opteron165) 

und kann diesen ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen.

----------

## firefly

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze AMD da die Stromaufnahme niedriger ist.
> 
>  
> ...

 

naja dieser vergleich hinkt etwas, da die amd64 FX reihe schon länger auf dem markt ist und die Core 2 Duo eine neuentwicklung von Intel ist.

Und meistens hat eine neuentwicklung mehr leistung als eine schon länger auf dem markt vorhandenes produkt. Und zum anderen hat Intel ne neue Technik eingeführt(Makro Fusion), mit der oft vorkommente x86 instruktionen intelligent zusammengeführt werden und dann meist mit einem takt verarbeitet werden.

Ich denke wenn AMD mit einer ähnlichen neuentwicklung auf dem markt kommt, dann geben sich die beiden leistungs-technisch nichts mehr.

----------

## Freiburg

Also ich denke der CoreDuo wird zwar funktionieren, ich schätze aber das in den nächsten paar Wochen/Monaten noch Änderungen am Kernel vorgenommen werden um z.B. den Cache zu optimieren und sonstige Änderungen/Verbesserungen am Design des Prozessors im Vergleich zu den anderen Intelprozessoren besser zu unterstützen. Ich würde also mit dem Kaufen auch noch etwas warten, wer weiß wohin sich die Preisspirale dreht AMD will ja jetzt ordentlich nachlegen...

----------

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die vielen antworten.

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal genau überlegt was ich haben will. Und zwar das:

- Also einmal eine Festplatte mit 40 Gb (da kommt mein System drauf)

  Und dann noch eine S-ATA Platte 120Gb da kommen meine Daten drauf.

- Ich habe von Prozessoren gehört die es erlauben mit Xen Windows mit hoher performance laufen zu lassen da Xen dann die Physikalische Hardware verwendet und nicht die virtuelle. Stimmt das? Gibt es solche prozessoren?

- Und dann würd ich mir noch gern ein 

Gentoo aufsetzen mit dem ich rumexperimentieren kann. Neue Hardware ausprobieren. Und Software testen.

Da ich mir mein System nicht zumüllen will. #Das würde dann auch mit Xen gehen oder nicht?

Wie würdet ihr das umsetzen?

Hab jetzt erst gut ein Jahr gentoo und bin da noch sehr unerfahren.

Danke für euere hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kopernikus

----------

## McEnroe

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> danke für die vielen antworten.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal genau überlegt was ich haben will. Und zwar das:
> ...

 

1. Wie wär's den mit zwei 100ern im RAID 1?

2. Nein. Das was du suchst ist sicherlich die Intel Virtualization Technology (Codename Vanderpool) oder das AMD Gegenstück. Das ist nötig um Windows überhaupt virtualisieren zu können. Leider weiß ich nicht auswendig welche Prozessoren das haben

3. Weniger, da du mit Xen bei jedem zumüllen dein Test-Gentoo neu installieren müsstest. Aber vom Grundprizip her klappts...

4. Hab Gentoo auch erst seit 20 Tagen...  :Wink: 

----------

## tioan

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

>  *Kopernikus wrote:*   
> 
> - Ich habe von Prozessoren gehört die es erlauben mit Xen Windows mit hoher performance laufen zu lassen da Xen dann die Physikalische Hardware verwendet und nicht die virtuelle. Stimmt das? Gibt es solche prozessoren?
> 
> Kopernikus 
> ...

 

Also alle Intel Core CPUs egal ob Single oder Core DUO haben die Intel VT Technik um halt Windows "native" im Xen laufen zulassen. 

Konnte mir das ganze letztens mal auf einem der neuen Intel Macs (MacBook), mit Mac OS Windows XP und Suse (sry) beim Bekannten ansehen. Die Perfmance der drei gleich geleichzeitig laufenden Ssystem war echt beeindruckend.

Auch haben einen eingie der schon älteren Pentium D Modelle bereicht VT mit drin, zu AMD und deren VT Gegenstück kann ich leider noch ncihts sagen, auch wenn ich derzeit noch AMD CPU User bin.

Gruss,

tioan

----------

## Jinidog

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Also einmal eine Festplatte mit 40 Gb (da kommt mein System drauf)
> 
>   Und dann noch eine S-ATA Platte 120Gb da kommen meine Daten drauf.
> ...

 

Es ist nicht wirklich günstig, auf eine alte lahme Platte das Betriebssystem zu packen und irgendwelche langweiligen Daten auf die schnelle.

Überhaupt, weißt du eigentlich, dass man Festplatten nach eigenem Belieben partitionieren kann?

Von Virtualisierung und sowas lässt du wohl besser erstmal die Finger, ich glaube schon eine normale Installation wird für dich schon Abenteuer genug.

Überhaupt ist es doch gar kein Problem, Windows und Linux auf einen Rechner zu bringen. 

So, zum Einkaufen. Da solltest du wirklich noch ein paar Wochen warten, da die Preise purzeln und purzeln.

Die ganzen Pentium4s und PentiumDs werden immer billiger rausgeworfen und die Preissenkungen bei AMD sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Und Linux wird auf jedem Prozessor laufen, du solltest aber wohl besser eine gewöhnliche 32-bit Installation machen, selbst wenn du einen 64 Bit Prozessor kaufst. Hast keine wirklichen Nachteile dadurch und bei 64-bit Gentoo gibt es halt so ein paar Fallstricke, wie dass es kein funktionierendes Flash-Plugin gibt und auch die win32codecs nicht funktionierne, so dass so manches Video sich nicht abspielen lässt.

----------

## theiq

So ein Gentoo System läuft ja eine ganze Weil,ich denke daher ist es besser gleich auf 64Bit umzusteigen anstatt später sein System platt zu machen und dann umzusteigen. 

Der Einwand mit Flash und WinCodecs stimmt, jedoch nur zu einem gewissen Teil. Die meisten Filme kann man schön mit Mplayer schauen, wenn es dann doch der WMV Codec sein muss hilft immernoch mplayer-bin und schon hast du Zugriff auf die schöne WindowsCodec Welt. 

Bei Flash gilt ähnliches noch dieses Jahr wird es vermutlich Flash 8.5 oder 9.0 mit 64Bit Linux Support geben, bis dahin kann man auch den Firefox-bin benutzen bzw. andere Browser wie Opera. Es zu diesem Zweck ein paar Libs die du mehr brauchst ,aber was solls, auch 40 GB reichen dafür vollkommen  *g*.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *theiq wrote:*   

> So ein Gentoo System läuft ja eine ganze Weil,ich denke daher ist es besser gleich auf 64Bit umzusteigen anstatt später sein System platt zu machen und dann umzusteigen. 

 Für ein Desktop-System gibt es keinen Grund 64-Bit zu verwenden, es sei denn man möchte mehr als 4GB RAM nutzen.

 *theiq wrote:*   

> Der Einwand mit Flash und WinCodecs stimmt, jedoch nur zu einem gewissen Teil.

 "Jedoch nur zu einem gewissen Teil" stimmt, - deine Erklärung aber nicht. Um die 32 Bit Codecs verwenden zu können (die win32) benötigt man auch einen 32-Bit mplayer der wiederum einen Teil der Systemlandschaft in 32 Bit benötigt. AFAIK hast du dann einen 64 Bit Kernel aber große Teile der Systembibliotheken sowohl in 64 als auch in 32 Bit installiert. Von einem 64 Bit System kann meiner Meinung nach dort dann keine wirkliche Rede mehr sein.

 *theiq wrote:*   

> Bei Flash gilt ähnliches noch dieses Jahr wird es vermutlich Flash 8.5 oder 9.0 mit 64Bit Linux Support geben, bis dahin kann man auch den Firefox-bin benutzen bzw. andere Browser wie Opera. Es zu diesem Zweck ein paar Libs die du mehr brauchst ,aber was solls, auch 40 GB reichen dafür vollkommen  *g*.

 Einen Flash-Player 8.5 wird es nicht geben und es ist unwahrscheinlich das der Flash-Player 9, der frühestens Anfang 2007 erwartet werden kann, 64 Bit Linux unterstützen wird. Firefox als 64 Bit Version kann aber mit 32 Bit Plugins nichts anfangen - der Konqueror jedoch kann das. Somit stellt dies nicht so sehr das Problem da wenn man entweder Konqueror oder eine alternative Flash Implementierung benutzt. Siehe dazu z.B. diese Golem-News.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

